# [REOPEN] kernel 3.4.9-gentoo sound/audio stopped working

## AchilleTalon

I update my kernel to 3.4.9 yesterday and since then my sound no longer works. I checked the modules and everything seems fine. I have no clue where the problem could be. Anyone has an idea/hints?

EDIT: The problem did reappear, I don't know why and I exhausted all the previous things I tried as described below. Very weird problem. The last post is an update on the current situation.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Aug 2012 22:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 PUEL AdobeFlash-10.3"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://mirror.the-best-hosting.net http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/ http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://pauli.cids.ca/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 ao apache2 arj audiofile avahi berkdb blas bluetooth bonobo branding bsf bzip2 cairo caps cdaudio cdda cddax cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cscope css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cxx db2 dbi dbm dbus dbx derby dga directfb djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs encode enscript evo examples exif expat extras fam fastcgi fbcon festival ffmpeg fftw flac flatfile fltk fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse g3dvl gb gcj gconf gd gdbm geant4 geoip ggi gif gimp ginac glitz glut gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gsm gssapi gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gzip hddtemp httpd i18n iconv icq icu id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile intl ios ipv6 ithreads jabber jack jadetex java java6 javascript jbig jikes jingle jpeg jpeg2k junit kerberos kpathsea lame lapack lash latex lcms ldap ldap-sasl leim libcaca libedit libgda libnotify libsamplerate libwww live lm_sensors lzma lzo mad maildir mailwrapper mbox mcal memlimit midi mikmod milter mime mmap mms mmx mng mod modplug modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mtp mudflap mule multilib musepack musicbrainz nas nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin nvidia ocaml ocr odbc ofx ogg oggvorbis openal openexr opengl openldap openmp openssl osc oscar pam pam_krb5 pam_ssh pcre pda pdf perl php pidgin plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres ppds pppd prefork pthreads pulseaudio python qt4 quicktime radius rar raw readline rss sane sasl scanner sdl sendmail servletapi session sha512 sharedext sharedmem slang slp smartcard smp sndfile snmp soap sockets sound sox speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl stream suexec svg swt symlink syslog sysvipc taglib tcl tcpd tetex theora threads tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vim-syntax vlm vnc vorbis wavpack wddx wmf x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xemacs xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xmp xmpp xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cern_meta cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config log_forensic logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack version vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DRACUT_MODULES="caps dmsquash-live livenet lvm mdraid nfs ssh-client syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5.3 php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="net epson2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   58044  3 

rfcomm                 28333  10 

bnep                    9289  2 

dm_mod                 56840  96 

nouveau               597577  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    49744  1 

btusb                   9910  0 

snd_usb_audio          81775  2 

snd_usbmidi_lib        16019  1 snd_usb_audio

ttm                    53004  1 nouveau

bluetooth             145437  24 rfcomm,bnep,btusb

snd_hda_intel          20623  5 

snd_hda_codec          74273  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

uvcvideo               57559  0 

videobuf2_core         15787  1 uvcvideo

drm_kms_helper         21223  1 nouveau

cfbcopyarea             2889  1 nouveau

mxm_wmi                 1273  1 nouveau

videodev               76045  1 uvcvideo

cfbimgblt               1865  1 nouveau

snd_rawmidi            15781  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

videobuf2_vmalloc       2084  1 uvcvideo

xhci_hcd               67240  0 

wmi                     7251  2 nouveau,mxm_wmi

snd_hwdep               5194  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

coretemp                5158  0 

videobuf2_memops        1742  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

r8169                  40621  0 

cfbfillrect             2949  1 nouveau

aesni_intel            39611  0 

cryptd                  6749  1 aesni_intel

intel_agp              10198  0 

aes_x86_64              7324  1 aesni_intel

intel_gtt              11877  1 intel_agp

pcspkr                  1779  0 

crc16                   1241  1 bluetooth

```

lspci -v

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fb308000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at fb307000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8436

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

   Memory at fb300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fb0fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fb200000-fb2fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d00fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b5) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fb100000-fb1fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at fb306000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   I/O ports at f070 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f050 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f020 [size=32]

   Memory at fb305000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at fb304000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [Quadro FX 580] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 063a

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nouveau

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8488

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at fb200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [68] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [78] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci-hcd

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 and other motherboards

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at d0004000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at d0020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 02-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=05, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [c0] Subsystem: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge

07:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82a2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at c040 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c030 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c020 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c010 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c000 [size=16]

   Memory at fb100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

TIA

----------

## dmpogo

Did you checked that corresponding channels are unmuted in the mixer ?   Alsa often starts, especially with new kernel, with all channels muted.

----------

## AchilleTalon

Yes, I did and seems everything is fine. I checked in alsamixer and pavucontrol since I am using pulseaudio.

----------

## AchilleTalon

I did a few things, like rebuilding everything installed in media-sound/* and it didn't fix the problem. I then recompiled glibc and it seems it fixed the problem after a reboot. Well, I cannot be sure it is the recompile of glibc that fixed the problem. I can only tell I did shutdown and power-off the computer after I recompiled glibc and rebooted a day later and everything is fixed. So, the root cause isn't clearly identified.

----------

## dmpogo

 *AchilleTalon wrote:*   

> I did a few things, like rebuilding everything installed in media-sound/* and it didn't fix the problem. I then recompiled glibc and it seems it fixed the problem after a reboot. Well, I cannot be sure it is the recompile of glibc that fixed the problem. I can only tell I did shutdown and power-off the computer after I recompiled glibc and rebooted a day later and everything is fixed. So, the root cause isn't clearly identified.

 

Maybe it is just shutdown that helped it ?   It used to be when alsa was really modular,  that it is was easy to reload all modules with /etc/init.d/alsasound restart,  and that would usually reset the sound card.  Now it has to be done by hand,  or having a reboot.

----------

## AchilleTalon

I did reboot many times the system. The only difference that time was the complete power-off.

----------

## wdicc

Same problem here, did you have fixed it?

----------

## wdicc

I resolved it, The problem is I'm not in the audio group.

----------

## AchilleTalon

 *wdicc wrote:*   

> Same problem here, did you have fixed it?

 

My post on Aug 27 is saying it fixed it and is telling how. Your problem was different than mine.

----------

## AchilleTalon

After some updates and a reboot, the sound system seems not working again. However, after further testing here is what I found. When using a Bluetooth device, the sound is working fine with this device. The mic of the USB webcam seems to work too. It is the PCI card (well in fact the integrated sound engine snd-hda-intel ALC892) which seems to refuse working. When starting the pulseaudio gui, I can see the sound level bar moving as I am playing something with VLC. However, there is absolutely no sound from the speakers. Yes, the power-cord is plugged and the sound jack too.

I tried with alsamixer to play with the settings, it doesn't change anything. Same thing if I try to change the settings in the pulseaudio gui.

I really have no idea what I can try. Any idea/hint is welcomed.

----------

## aCOSwt

When you get that problem, what happens with aplay on alsa default ?

----------

## AchilleTalon

```
$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

$ aplay --device=plughw:1,0 somefile.wav

aplay: main:682: audio open error: Device or resource busy

I got it! A conflict with timidity was at the origin of the problem. I did stop timidity and the sound came back again. So, likely an update to timidy caused the problem, will investigate later.

----------

